# bolens parts



## sweetone2 (Jan 28, 2012)

i have a 18320 bolens tiller extension kit in the original box,a hydraulic lift kit for a tube frame tractor and 2 hand control kits that night fit a 18099.would love to sell these.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Send me a email I may buy them.

[email protected]


----------



## sweetone2 (Jan 28, 2012)

hello i posted some pics on here,hope this helps.i am new to the site so hang with me i am slow lol.thanks


----------

